# Replacing my imports with local juice...



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

OK so not to be elitist but please only reply from experience.... Assumptions will cost me money big time. 

So I want to support my local scene. I want my money to stay in my country. I want to help our scene grow in my little way. 

So, 90 percent of my ADV's are imports. I would like to find alternatives. These juices bring me more than joy. They are almost my reason for inhaling. 

If you have found local products (even clones I really dont care, and I will buy yoir DIY if you are confident and stay a customer if I like it) do please give me a holler...

Imported ADV list:

Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
Witchers Brew - Moondust
Milkman - Milkman (no milked doesnt come close)
Clouds Of Icarus - 24/7
ANML - Looper, Fury
Five Pawns - Symmetry Six

I ALWAYS have a bottle of each. Torus from Rocket Sheep is gaining ground but I seriously doubt I will find something to cover that one.

Symmetry Six is now gone. No longer being imported. I can just cry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (11/3/16)

Hey guys check this larney out!






Just joking. But those are some top tier juices. I wish you luck with your search.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Hey guys check this larney out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loooooool... nah I am a pretty new vaper. Got to know the Cali juices first. A little overwhelmed by local choices TBH. Just dont know where to begin. I live rurally so grabbing the sample tanks at my local is... well... 320km away ... I am trusting this fabulous community though. Others MUST have come to this journey in a similar fashion and also concluded they would prefer to buy local. I hope. Because once I buy it is all I have.


----------



## stevie g (11/3/16)

I started the exact opposite to you... On vapeking house brand. Can count the import juices I vaped on one hand but have tried a lot of the local stuff.

Best brands so far for me is Hazeworks and Foggs milky way. Not much help I know but I have not a clue what the flavor profiles of the listed juices are.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Sprint said:


> I started the exact opposite to you... On vapeking house brand. Can count the import juices I vaped on one hand but have tried a lot of the local stuff.
> 
> Best brands so far for me is Hazeworks and Foggs milky way. Not much help I know but I have not a clue what the flavor profiles of the listed juices are.


I have been giving Foggs a good look. I think I have some of their gear in my cart at Sir Vape atm. If not I will give their range a good look again. 

Not a huge fruit fan so I have overlooked Hazeworks for a good minute. 

Perhaps expanding my tastes is the better road forward...


----------



## GerharddP (11/3/16)

Speaking of local juice...I'll gladly guinea pig for you local suppliers

I've done some (quite a few) clinical trials, so I'm quite versed on keeping records...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Speaking of local juice...I'll gladly guinea pig for you local suppliers
> 
> I've done some (quite a few) clinical trials, so I'm quite versed on keeping records...


Oh yes I also make a GREAT tester hehehehehehe...


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Speaking of local juice...I'll gladly guinea pig for you local suppliers
> 
> I've done some (quite a few) clinical trials, so I'm quite versed on keeping records...


Trials. Wow ok. How was they pay. Any good ?

Sent from Mars


----------



## hands (12/3/16)

Try to get to a vape meet or even better get your hiny to Vapecon. There you will be spoiled for choice and get to see the best of the local juices and get to have some face time with a lot of EcigsSA peeps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (12/3/16)

MMM,Paulies,VM,Wiener are some of the names that pop up immediately if I think of my adv's..
Btw did you try the Suicide Bunny's you ordered yet?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/3/16)

The only ones close in flavour I can think of are:

Complex Chaos Crusty Custard for Purple Alien. I have seen local Purple Alien fans say Crusty Custard is actually better.

And theres a bunch of Cereals from different local brands that are like Looper. Take your pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GerharddP (12/3/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> Trials. Wow ok. How was they pay. Any good ?
> 
> Sent from Mars


Haha depends on how serious the potential side effects are..when I was 19 I did a trail for heart medication that had the potential to overheat the body/brain. Got 10k for the study. Luckily I was on the placebo side..


----------



## MoeB786 (12/3/16)

Try E-liquid Projects from vape cartel they have some amazing flavors


----------



## Cespian (12/3/16)

Looper... Wiener - Tail Chase
Purple Alien... I agree with @rogue zombie on the crusty custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/16)

Nice thread @Lord Vetinari 
Wish I could help you but I dont vape those ADVs of yours 

Have moved this thread from the reviews section to the "General E-liquid talk" subforum


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

Silver said:


> Nice thread @Lord Vetinari
> Wish I could help you but I dont vape those ADVs of yours
> 
> Have moved this thread from the reviews section to the "General E-liquid talk" subforum


Sorry to keep you so busy @Silver I was hoping I aimed for the right section Thanks for moving it for me already getting more responses. 


hands said:


> Try to get to a vape meet or even better get your hiny to Vapecon. There you will be spoiled for choice and get to see the best of the local juices and get to have some face time with a lot of EcigsSA peeps


I am on a major mission to do exactly this I have been thinking of organising little micro-meets in CT area, southern suburbs will be great!


rogue zombie said:


> Complex Chaos Crusty Custard for Purple Alien. I have seen local Purple Alien fans say Crusty Custard is actually better.
> 
> And theres a bunch of Cereals from different local brands that are like Looper. Take your pic.


I havent liked any of the cereals thus far, lovely when dripped but I use tanks pretty much all day so I miss out on vaping them all the time. 

I will take your word on Crusty Custard thanks a million for the rec!!



Cespian said:


> Looper... Wiener - Tail Chase
> Purple Alien... I agree with @rogue zombie on the crusty custard


I havent tried Tail Chase. Thanks for the rec I will get some this week!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

